# Stress after stress



## Jlb12 (Jul 13, 2021)

When my husband and I first got married, he was pretty good with money. In the past, I was the one to always control this so I thought I could let go of this “control”. Fast forward 3 years later and he is freely spending on anything and everything. On top of that, he constantly wants to go to the Casino and spend $1000 plus. We make very good money and both have successful careers however due to this we have dug ourselves into a hole that nobody with our income should ever be in. I rarely spend money other than a coffee here and there or if my son needs new clothes. I feel like I’m sacrificing my needs, wants, to try to out balance his or giving in to his to prevent arguments that always end up blow up and “my fault”. I told him I wanted to make a budget and snow ball our debt (Dave Ramey) as I’ve done in the past. He says ok in the moment then later it’s a big ordeal. I cannot stress this enough, money is one of our biggest issues. I do not know how to fix it.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Read this and implement it. You might also be able to find Dave Ramsey workshops locally.









The Total Money Makeover: Classic Edition: A Proven Plan for Financial Fitness: Ramsey, Dave: 9781595555274: Amazon.com: Books


The Total Money Makeover: Classic Edition: A Proven Plan for Financial Fitness [Ramsey, Dave] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Total Money Makeover: Classic Edition: A Proven Plan for Financial Fitness



www.amazon.com


----------

